# The D Team



## wendywoo (Nov 10, 2008)

The D Team​

It all began when Jenny enrolled for a day time class called ‘ cognitive behaviour class’ it was a 2 hour a day class and Jenny was looking forward to meeting new people with the same problems as her self, Jenny was a very sad woman with a history of depression that was 2o years long, she had learnt to live with it  but she felt unfilled her illness was holding her back , she had 4 grown up children all were doing there own thing and Jenny was glad to see her off spring doing well ,but since the sudden death of her husband two years ago ,she had become more obsessed with her depression to the point where she could seat for hours just thinking of all the bad things in life ,she would sit so long that when she did try to move all her joints had sized up , then after and enlightened moment caused by reading a self help book , some thing which jenny was an expert on , she had 50 to 60 self help books all of which she had read and re-read then in her enlightened moment it was clear to her it was her thought patterns that were holding her back , she was 45 , still attractive, loved life and yet for most of her life she had struggled with her dark illness now she hoped the class she was about to walk into at the local civic hall would be the answer she had been looking for.


----------

